# Nikon owns Canon - in TV commercials



## !Xabbu (May 5, 2012)

So, I wanted to start one of these as well 

I feel like Nikon is way superior in their advertising to Canon - just watch this i am part of the World

I see Nikon commercials at least once a week, but don't see a single Canon commercial. I love the Nikon jingle. Still Canon sells more cameras - seems almost like it's proof that Canon owns Nikon on the quality side...


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2012)

Love that , thanks


----------



## Tcapp (May 5, 2012)

!Xabbu said:


> So, I wanted to start one of these as well
> 
> I feel like Nikon is way superior in their advertising to Canon - just watch this i am part of the World
> 
> I see Nikon commercials at least once a week, but don't see a single Canon commercial. I love the Nikon jingle. Still Canon sells more cameras - seems almost like it's proof that Canon owns Nikon on the quality side...



The part when he runs toward the tornado should be changed to: "I am- Stupid."


----------



## iso79 (May 5, 2012)

It's funny Canon doesn't need commercials of people doing stupid things to sell its cameras. Nikon must be desperate.


----------



## picturesbyme (May 5, 2012)

Have no problem with Nikon at all but I can't stand this "I-am" stuff.. reminds me of the level of knock knock jokes... 
2 min is too long and dull... and the guy running into the tornado rather says.. "Had enough.. I am going to kill myself...."


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 5, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> Have no problem with Nikon at all but I can't stand this "I-am" stuff.. reminds me of the level of knock knock jokes...
> 2 min is too long and dull... and the guy running into the tornado rather says.. "Had enough.. I am going to kill myself...."



Well a friend of mine had a sensor issue with his new D4 (many many hot pixels) ... So redid the Nikon slogan to "I am expensive to repair" ... nuff said ;-)


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (May 5, 2012)

They forgot the "I AM PROBABLY SHOT ON A CANON CAMERA"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> They forgot the "I AM PROBABLY SHOT ON A CANON CAMERA"


 
Yes, they have been caught out on using video clips to sell their cameras that were shot with Canon HDDSLR's. After all, they want the best possible footage to demonstrate the video capabilities of their new models


----------



## smithy (May 6, 2012)

The "I AM" thing feels a bit similar to the work of New Zealand artist Colin McCahon. He did a bunch of paintings like that...


----------



## dr croubie (May 6, 2012)

smithy said:


> The "I AM" thing feels a bit similar to the work of New Zealand artist Colin McCahon. He did a bunch of paintings like that...



Don't forget the I AMsterdam tourism campaign (and for the Dutch people here, go read the bit in the book "taal is zegt maar echt mijn ding").

Back to OP, Canon don't need to advertise. They get enough free product placement from having all those red-ringed-big-whites at every sporting event, they don't have to pay for TV time...


----------



## bigkeith (May 6, 2012)

FYI, the song being played is Welcome Home by Radical Face. Also why does he run to the tornado. Get a crop camera a 400 mm lens and stay away! ;D


----------



## Wild (May 6, 2012)

I guess I'm the odd man out, but I liked the video


----------



## V8Beast (May 6, 2012)

"I AM" not impressed ;D


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 6, 2012)

I liked it... Nikon... Canon...heck... its about taking pictures of the things that you love


----------



## dturano (May 6, 2012)

I actually never saw that ad, i was afraid I was going to click to see an aston kutcher commercial that clogs the broadcasts. I think Nikon has attempted to flood the market lately.

I have seen some great canon promo vides on canons site but never seen them used as ads, i.e. they have a few amazing 5dmk3 videos on international sites that area awesome. I dont expect to see high end bodies being advertised to the genreal public, just pointing out how canon does produce some great promo videos.

Canon is smart thought, they have some great entry level commercials that I think are hight quality and blow nikons low budget commercials away. Once thing i like is how during football season canon usually runs some really nice spots promoting all SLRs usually focusing on an entry level but showing some pro results.

The ad was ok, but seemed low budget, what i would expect form the cameras used in the video, an ad advertising entry level cams shot with the same cams it advertises, i have seen vimeo vids with entry level canon p&s gear that blows high end production stuff. This ad was meant to have an amateur feel to it to grab the viewer "hey thats great i can achieve those results...?" 

The post created a good debate, I respect the video from an advertising point but am only mildy impressed with the quality.


----------



## Wideopen (May 6, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> "I AM" not impressed ;D



1+


----------



## nda (May 6, 2012)

The person who said lets make our pro lenses white and put a red ring on the end should be given a CANON KNIGHTHOOD, it instantly says that's a Canon Pro Shooter which translates to the average joe as the pros use Canon so i will buy a Canon! brilliant marketing and would have saved Canon millions on advertising!!!


----------



## Tcapp (May 6, 2012)

nda said:


> The person who said lets make our pro lenses white and put a red ring on the end should be given a CANON KNIGHTHOOD, it instantly says that's a Canon Pro Shooter which translates to the average joe as the pros use Canon so i will buy a Canon! brilliant marketing and would have saved Canon millions on advertising!!!


You bet. Nikon tired the same thing by putting the red swoosh thing on their cameras. Silly nikon, don't you know your hand covers that when you shoot?


----------



## ruuneos (May 6, 2012)

I've always really liked Canon ads, but that one just blows Canon away!


----------



## Musouka (May 6, 2012)

Pepsi usually makes much better ads than Coke Cola 8)


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 6, 2012)

Well no matter how things are currently looking (I don't want to start another IQ quality discussion here !!!) , I am quite happy that Nikon got the D800 and other models in the pipe that hopefully sell a lot of units taking market share again...

The problem is that Nikon (how it looked in 2011) with its decreasing market share really had its back on the wall and I don't want to imagine how bad things would be if we only had Canon and Sony in the market for FF DSLRs... Now Canon at least has healthy competition and that is worth a lot in consumer product markets to keep prices somehow reasonable (on long term) and research capacities strong within all competing companies ...


----------



## hoghavemercy (May 6, 2012)

I AM THINKING THIS IS A LAME TV COMMERCIAL :-[


----------



## hoghavemercy (May 6, 2012)

Abraj: The two towers of Dubai

can Nikon be as good as this?


----------



## smithy (May 6, 2012)

hoghavemercy said:


> can Nikon be as good as this?


Dare I say it, but that video is rather dull, don't you think?


----------



## mws (May 6, 2012)

Atleast Ashton Kucher is not in it .


----------



## Wiki Tango (May 6, 2012)

In Germany we see frequent Canon ads on TV - looking forward to European Football Championships (err, 'soccer')
as Canon is a Sponsor

http://youtu.be/jYsCXAddeDM

I don't know if the one linked below is genuine canon stuff - but I like it just for playing with "yellow" 
http://neunzehn72.de/canon-werbung-freeze-tag/

;D


----------



## melbournite (May 6, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> The part when he runs toward the tornado should be changed to: "I am- Stupid."



You ARE..... very funny....


----------



## telephonic (May 6, 2012)

Strange, here we saw Canon TVC more than The Dark Side's. Specifically the "EOS for the master craftsman" starring Tyler Stableford & Sandy Puc ("Canon Explorer of the Light" or whatever). Probably it has something to do with Tyler Stableford's visit last Saturday, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > The "I AM" thing feels a bit similar to the work of New Zealand artist Colin McCahon. He did a bunch of paintings like that...
> ...


 
Canon certainly has spent lots of $$ in TV advertisements, they even bot a megadollar AD during the superbowl.

They also sponsor some TV series. The difference is that they are serious and educational, not fluff. 

https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/community_environment/environmental_commitment/nature_series

http://travelstotheedge.com/


----------



## Tcapp (May 6, 2012)

melbournite said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > The part when he runs toward the tornado should be changed to: "I am- Stupid."
> ...


You ARE..... Too kind.......


----------



## dturano (May 6, 2012)

Not made by canon but made with canons.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WPqNo9THMtg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Always liked this one:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6BQfCoqbubE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

few more, i was bored searched youtube...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BW7n0wfHYek" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YvKy70tLLQY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/llHJF7kpciw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mws (May 6, 2012)

While not really adds, Canon does sponsor a lot of shows on PBS, Nature etc.


----------



## hoghavemercy (May 6, 2012)

smithy said:


> hoghavemercy said:
> 
> 
> > can Nikon be as good as this?
> ...



How so??


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 6, 2012)

Regarding the current situation at Nikon some more come up to my mind:

I AM NOT AVAILABLE TO ORDER ANYMORE or I AM WHAT YOU CANT BUY ... ;-)

I AM MOST LIKELY TO BE RECALLED SOON & I AM HAVING SERIOUS PROBLEMS, NOT ONLY WHEN YOU TRY TO SHOT WITH THE LENS CAPE ON ... 

Sorry but could not resist ... ;-)


----------



## Bennymiata (May 7, 2012)

Re the Nikon ads.

#2 always has to try harder.


----------



## moreorless (May 7, 2012)

I'v never really seen the point behind advertsing DSLR's on mainstream TV personally, there not a mainstream product nore one that carries a great deal of prestige.


----------



## smithy (May 9, 2012)

hoghavemercy said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > hoghavemercy said:
> ...


Well, six minutes of watching the same buildings in a time-lapse over and over and over again. Sun goes up, sun goes down. Sun goes up, sun goes down. Sun goes up, sun goes down.

Certainly, the photography is lovely. But entertaining?


----------



## !Xabbu (May 12, 2012)

smithy said:


> hoghavemercy said:
> 
> 
> > smithy said:
> ...



+1 - as a commercial the time-lapse just sucks. Nothing's happening, where's the jingle, where's the tag line? Commercials are about getting attention and they are not about educating people. 

Just take Apple as an example - do they educate you about their products? No, they try to create a certain image and that seems to work pretty well for them...


----------



## RuneL (May 13, 2012)

Bennymiata said:


> Re the Nikon ads.
> 
> #2 always has to try harder.



"We try harder" worked for Avis


----------



## RuneL (May 13, 2012)

!Xabbu said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > hoghavemercy said:
> ...



Apple tells you "WHY" they build their products, "WHY" they do things the way they do, what they do and how they do it are irrelevant, everyone knows anyway, They've managed to sell their "dream" and "vision" to people who believe what Apple believes. They are magnificent at that, it's extraordinary.


----------



## mrdiger (May 13, 2012)

I AM NOISY @ high ISO shots ;D


----------



## !Xabbu (May 13, 2012)

mrdiger said:


> I AM NOISY @ high ISO shots ;D



Let me guess - you are a Canon APS-C camera?


----------

